# ACS :: Skill Assessment :: Reference letter



## krmkumar (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I have a query related to employee reference. Currently I am working for a third company.

Company 1:

Not possible to get a reference on a letterhead  . I tried but no response.
Is there any other alternative for this. Read that a previous colleagues reference on a stamp paper which is notarized is sufficient. Is this true. Do I need to add any other supporting documents for this. I only have last few months of payslips from this company.

company 2:
I can get the reference letter from my second company on a letter head and also all the payslips are available.

Company 3:
This is the current company that I work for. I donot want to tell them that I am looking for an Australian visa. Is there any other way to get this fullfilled. Will a colleagues signature on the stamp paper be sufficient and please mention any other supporting documents in this regards.

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## krmkumar (Apr 13, 2016)

Please, Can some one answer my query.


----------



## krmkumar (Apr 13, 2016)

Can someone answer my question please..


----------



## subhban (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi krmkumar,

Did you apply for ACS assessment? Did you get positive response?
I'm in a similar situation now. Please help!


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Reference letter from your colleague along with payslips is sufficient. If the case officer has question he may contact your colleague or HR of the company (so be prepared).


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Statutory declaration can be taken from direct supervisor or some other senior who knows your work and can verify the same if approached by DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

got from other thread, posting here

11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered. 
A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit is a legally written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness, for example - a Notary Public. 
All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must be clearly signed by an authorised witness. The document must state that it was Sworn Before, Signed Before or Witnessed Before the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, with the date and place in which the declaration was made and witnessed. List of Authorised Witnesses within Australia. 
Please Note: If obtaining a Statutory Declaration or Affidavit outside Australia, please refer to an Australian Embassy or the legal standard of the country in which you are applying. 
The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written by you, the applicant. Self-written Statutory Declaration or Affidavit will be assessed as not suitable. 
A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you, the details of the duties you performed and with relevant dates of the employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level. 
An example of how to define a working relationship is as follows – 
‘I can confirm that (applicant name) carried out the duties and roles specified in this document at (company name) as I was his/her (supervisor, colleague, manager etc.) who interacted with and witnessed his/her work on a regular basis throughout the employment. ‘ 
All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include one of the following as supporting evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)  Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period  Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates  Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates 
Employment contracts, offer letters or appointment letters will NOT be accepted as supporting evidence and only one of the 3 above mentioned documents should be submitted. All other types of supporting documentation for Statutory Declarations or Affidavits will be assessed as unsuitable. 
Acceptance of Statutory Declarations or Affidavits in place of employment references will be subject to the verification and discretion of the ACS and noted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for authentication against fraud and plagiarism. 
The following Statutory Declarations or Affidavits are NOT suitable:  Does NOT contain words to the effect Sworn Before or Signed Before or Witnessed Before.  From a junior colleague  Stating the referee agrees with what the applicant has written in another document  Stamp and signature of Notary Public doesn’t state that the referee’s signature is witnessed  Signature of Notary Public only states Attested Copy.


----------



## philipalex (Jul 6, 2017)

*Affidavit on my designation*

I have total experience of 8 years in IT. I am applying for Software Engineer position.
Company -1,3 and 4: I got the exeperience letter for Software Engineer and no issues

Company-2-They provided the exp letter with a different Designation
Issue: Since the copmany 2 provided wrong exp letter, I asked one my senior(he was working with me in this comany, currently working on other company) to provide me an affidavit with correct designation. In the affidavit i provided the Senior person contact number and email ID.

I want to know will the ACS contact my HR of Company-2 or my senior guy who provided me the reference doc.

Please help.


----------



## latishpk (Jun 22, 2017)

philipalex said:


> I have total experience of 8 years in IT. I am applying for Software Engineer position.
> Company -1,3 and 4: I got the exeperience letter for Software Engineer and no issues
> 
> Company-2-They provided the exp letter with a different Designation
> ...


Yes they might in case they feel the need to cross check the details. So please have them prepared for the same.


----------



## Genius Ideas (Jul 5, 2017)

Did u get the answer?


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi..I received my ACS results and got 15 points for relevant work experience…I had submitted statutory declarations as RnR proofs…due to some things that happened recently, I am reasonably sure that my current job reference will not vouch for me if an enquiry happens…. when I submitted my ACS I did not know how to get RnR from my past organizations on Company Letterhead…now I know the procedure and have even obtained these letters…can I submit a review/new ACS request with official company letterhead documents?


----------



## praveen.gunasekar (Apr 10, 2018)

*ACS, Need help*

Hi All, 
Need some help for applying for ACS. 

I am in the starting stage of ACS and got all my docs ready. I am yet to start the process. Before that I need some information. 
1. Have Education docs - Attested
2. Roles and Resp, Service Letter, Reliving letter, Offer letter for current company, RnR for the current company - All Attested. 
3. Passport - Attested. 

Apart from the above is it necessary to have the payslips of all company attested ( have payslips of all companies but not attested). 

Just wanted to know, Is it mandatory to submit the payslip with notarized. 

Please advice. Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi..I received my ACS results and got 15 points for relevant work experience…I had submitted statutory declarations as RnR proofs…due to some things that happened recently, I am reasonably sure that my current job reference will not vouch for me if an enquiry happens…. when I submitted my ACS I did not know how to get RnR from my past organizations on Company Letterhead…now I know the procedure and have even obtained these letters…can I submit a review/new ACS request with official company letterhead documents?


Why do you need a new ACS ?? Just because your roles and responsibilities were written on SD and now you can get them on company letterhead

I think it will be better to get rnr for previous companies on letterhead and then submit eoi, better not to claim points for current company since you are feeling trouble.

In case of verification DIBP may send the rnr letter to your previous companies for verification.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

praveen.gunasekar said:


> Hi All,
> Need some help for applying for ACS.
> 
> I am in the starting stage of ACS and got all my docs ready. I am yet to start the process. Before that I need some information.
> ...


Have you confirmed with skill assessment guidelines for ACS ?? It has all the details

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Why do you need a new ACS ?? Just because your roles and responsibilities were written on SD and now you can get them on company letterhead
> 
> I think it will be better to get rnr for previous companies on letterhead and then submit eoi, better not to claim points for current company since you are feeling trouble.
> 
> ...


But I don't think that CO/EOI will accept a document which has not been used by ACS for verification?Will the CO not cross-check the documents which have been provided to ACS? 
Also, for current company if I mark it as non-relevant in EOI then will any verification be done for a non-relevant job? (keep in mind I have been assessed positive for current employment as well)

Pls guide...


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

someone pls guide...I am really very confused right now...


----------



## praveen.gunasekar (Apr 10, 2018)

sultan_azam said:


> Have you confirmed with skill assessment guidelines for ACS ?? It has all the details
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi, nope.. I am yet to apply for ACS. Just collected all the documents.
I don't have any statuary declarations. All my rnr are in company letter head. 
Even my current organisation.

Will I still need to produce the payslips.
The problem is I have the payslips but not attested.

Plz advice. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## praveen.gunasekar (Apr 10, 2018)

sultan_azam said:


> Why do you need a new ACS ?? Just because your roles and responsibilities were written on SD and now you can get them on company letterhead
> 
> I think it will be better to get rnr for previous companies on letterhead and then submit eoi, better not to claim points for current company since you are feeling trouble.
> 
> ...


I am still yet to start the ACS process.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

praveen.gunasekar said:


> I am still yet to start the ACS process.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


In that case 

Till acs 
1. go with the letterhead rnr letter for previous company
2. Sd for current company

For visa 
1. Letterhead rnr for a previous company
2. Claim nothing for current company

Please confirm with experts 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

praveen.gunasekar said:


> Hi, nope.. I am yet to apply for ACS. Just collected all the documents.
> I don't have any statuary declarations. All my rnr are in company letter head.
> Even my current organisation.
> 
> ...


ACS will require payslips ONLY in case of SD.
Do read ACS guidelines, they are very clear. Copying from there guidelines -

All third-party Statutory Declaration or Affidavits must include one of the following as supporting
evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)
• Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
• Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
• Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi..I received my ACS results and got 15 points for relevant work experience…I had submitted statutory declarations as RnR proofs…due to some things that happened recently, I am reasonably sure that my current job reference will not vouch for me if an enquiry happens…. when I submitted my ACS I did not know how to get RnR from my past organizations on Company Letterhead…now I know the procedure and have even obtained these letters…can I submit a review/new ACS request with official company letterhead documents?


How much are your total points?
How many from current employment? If you can do without current employment, carry on otherwise apply for a fresh ACS with Reference letters.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> How much are your total points?
> How many from current employment? If you can do without current employment, carry on otherwise apply for a fresh ACS with Reference letters.


Without current employment, I have 15 points but the issue is that in ACS we had shown current experience also and they have assessed it as relevant.But now if we don't take into account current experience then also we will have 15 points...

Also, what is the probability of DIBP doing partner employment verification?do they usually do it for all partners or it is random and based on luck...?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Without current employment, I have 15 points but the issue is that in ACS we had shown current experience also and they have assessed it as relevant.But now if we don't take into account current experience then also we will have 15 points...
> 
> Also, what is the probability of DIBP doing partner employment verification?do they usually do it for all partners or it is random and based on luck...?


1. I think you can mark that experience as non-relevant and proceed with VISA application BUT do wait for others to share their experience.

2. I highly doubt they would do partner employment verification, search the forum and see if someone has reported this.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> 1. I think you can mark that experience as non-relevant and proceed with VISA application BUT do wait for others to share their experience.
> 
> 2. I highly doubt they would do partner employment verification, search the forum and see if someone has reported this.


Thanks much!

Experts could you pls help in validating what Ajay has mentioned...


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Thanks much!
> 
> Experts could you pls help in validating what Ajay has mentioned...


Sorry, I just missed one thing.
Did you mark that Experience as Relevant in EOI or not? if yes, then you will have to show employment proofs and be ready for employment verification.

If yes, I would take the chance and go ahead with the VISA filing, If the person lies to DIPB about employee verification then it is illegal as he is denying signing a legal paper and he can be in legal trouble because of this.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Sorry, I just missed one thing.
> Did you mark that Experience as Relevant in EOI or not? if yes, then you will have to show employment proofs and be ready for employment verification.
> 
> If yes, I would take the chance and go ahead with the VISA filing, If the person lies to DIPB about employee verification then it is illegal as he is denying signing a legal paper and he can be in legal trouble because of this.


Yes I had marked it as relevant...but if needed I can mark it as non relevant and file a new EOI and proceed...if it helps in avoiding verification at the current company...for last two employments I don't have any issue as such...pls help..really appreciate your help!


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Yes I had marked it as relevant...but if needed I can mark it as non relevant and file a new EOI and proceed...if it helps in avoiding verification at the current company...for last two employments I don't have any issue as such...pls help..really appreciate your help!



File a new EOI anyway, If your overall points are 75(+) then you will get invite in next 2 weeks I believe, meanwhile you have 60 days to decide on this invite.


----------

